# Saws from movies



## prentice110 (Feb 12, 2010)

Name as many movies as you can with chainsaws in em' and if at all possible what model.


----------



## Kydan (Feb 13, 2010)

I' don't know the chainsaw makes, models, but the movie is 1970 called ''Sometimes a Great Notion ''. Been along time since I've seen It. Maybe you or someone else remembers it.


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 14, 2010)

evil dead 2,3 

texas chainsaw massicare(given) 1,2 has dennis hopper with one.

dead snow

dawn of the dead(new remake) 

hollywood chainsaw hookers

simpsons movie(oh wait homer just imitates one)


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 14, 2010)

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KvDpiUD3lJs&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KvDpiUD3lJs&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 14, 2010)

<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/agHCZLP9CC4&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/agHCZLP9CC4&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 14, 2010)

THAT WAS A GOOD MOVIE. WHY CAN'T THEY MAKE MORE LIKE THAT. THAT PART WAS FUNNY WHEN HE CUT THAT DESK INTO :hmm3grin2orange:
JNL


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nobody listed Scarface yet??????


----------



## Kydan (Feb 18, 2010)

MostShady1 said:


> Nobody listed Scarface yet??????



Yea' I remember the movie, supposedly the' Columbians broke out the chainsaw for some extra business. But what was it?


----------



## prentice110 (Feb 18, 2010)

Im very happy to learn about these new(to me ) movies. However, there are several that I am surprised to not see. Come on people. This is supposed to be a tree site. Dont make me bring a bunch more. I expect to see at least 5 more of the ones im thinking of before I post here again.


----------



## Kydan (Feb 18, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> Im very happy to learn about these new(to me ) movies. However, there are several that I am surprised to not see. Come on people. This is supposed to be a tree site. Dont make me bring a bunch more. I expect to see at least 5 more of the ones im thinking of before I post here again.



So what ya saying?... You know the name of the chainsaw and movie? Do you want to share?


----------



## Kydan (Feb 18, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> THAT WAS A GOOD MOVIE. WHY CAN'T THEY MAKE MORE LIKE THAT. THAT PART WAS FUNNY WHEN HE CUT THAT DESK INTO :hmm3grin2orange:
> JNL



Your not Kidding


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 18, 2010)

i still know what you did last summer(used a wild thang i believe)

hollywood chainsaw hookers

dead rising

running man


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Kydan said:


> Yea' I remember the movie, supposedly the' Columbians broke out the chainsaw for some extra business. But what was it?



It actually looks like a Homelite XL painted MAC yellow!!! Guess they didn't want to pay the Copyright fees or something.


----------



## Kydan (Feb 19, 2010)

MostShady1 said:


> It actually looks like a Homelite XL painted MAC yellow!!! Guess they didn't want to pay the Copyright fees or something.



I read another site it was a Mac...but you might right.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 19, 2010)

*From a TV Show, not a Movie*

RedGreen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTfdWHxrbI8

McCulloch? Poulan?

Philbert


----------



## ric5141 (Feb 20, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> THAT WAS A GOOD MOVIE. WHY CAN'T THEY MAKE MORE LIKE THAT. THAT PART WAS FUNNY WHEN HE CUT THAT DESK INTO :hmm3grin2orange:
> JNL





Kydan said:


> Your not Kidding



After watching the scenes I had to see the whole movie. Not sure how I missed it when it was otu but loved watching it last night. Definitely a classic and great


----------



## Marco (Feb 20, 2010)

070/090 in Xmen Wolverine


----------



## prentice110 (Feb 22, 2010)

Zombieland,


----------



## what-a-stihl (Feb 27, 2010)

american psycho and national lampoons christmas vacation, don't know the brands though


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 27, 2010)

How about the movie where the loggers got sucked up in the space ship there were a bunch of Stihls in that flick .


----------



## Jumper (Feb 27, 2010)

Not a saw, but who can forget the chipper in "Fargo".


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jumper said:


> Not a saw, but who can forget the chipper in "Fargo".



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8qWFhDvURLg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8qWFhDvURLg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## brandonc77 (Feb 28, 2010)

Rancho Deluxe (1975) Jeff Bridges and Sam Waterston they used a chainsaw to butcher a cow. Odd movie from the 70's but kind of funny.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 1, 2010)

*zombieland*

Woody has twin echo tophandles, something simular to 360T's I believe.


----------



## ric5141 (Mar 4, 2010)

Danny Diveto in "Deck The Halls" Usin a craftsman to cut a Christmas tree.


----------



## ric5141 (Mar 4, 2010)

Army of Darkness


----------



## woodbooga (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19092


----------



## greengoblin (Mar 7, 2010)

I find it odd that nobody has mentioned Die Hard or Die Hard 2.....The first one is a classic and the second is just great.... they both featured chainsaws....Now the question is can somebody tell me what make they used and what they used them for....I already know the answer.


----------



## Kydan (Mar 7, 2010)

greengoblin said:


> I find it odd that nobody has mentioned Die Hard or Die Hard 2.....The first one is a classic and the second is just great.... they both featured chainsaws....Now the question is can somebody tell me what make they used and what they used them more....I already know the answer.




It would makes sense if it were a craftsman, with the movie being Diehard. A sears battery name. Just a guess.


----------



## greengoblin (Mar 7, 2010)

Kydan said:


> It would makes sense if it were a craftsman, with the movie being Diehard. A sears battery name. Just a guess.



Nope, try again....


----------



## greengoblin (Mar 7, 2010)

But Die Hard is on right now on TNT....the scene should be on in about 35 minutes.


----------



## clearance (Mar 7, 2010)

Kydan said:


> Yea' I remember the movie, supposedly the' Columbians broke out the chainsaw for some extra business. But what was it?



Drug ripoff. That was a great movie. Tony is bad, but not evil. When the guy gets hanged out of the helicoptor is a classic.


----------



## greengoblin (Mar 7, 2010)

well if you are watching on tnt, you just missed it...


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 9, 2010)

die hard 2 was stihl 044/440?


----------



## greengoblin (Mar 9, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> die hard 2 was stihl 044/440?



Yes, I believe so....It is only shown for a couple seconds so cant be sure...now what was it used for...


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 16, 2010)

tales from the crypt, "split second" 1991 big chainsaw at the end.


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 18, 2010)

leprakaun 3, towards the end the leprakaun pulled out an electric mac and sawed a magician in half,while he was trapped in a box. good woodchip and blood splatter action.


----------



## Darin (Mar 23, 2010)

Christmas Vacation...Mac610. He used it to cut the neighbors tree down and the ballasters going downstairs. Good scene!!


----------



## Darin (Mar 23, 2010)

Not a movie but Jackyl the lumberjack video is pretty sweet!!


----------



## greengoblin (Mar 25, 2010)

Not a movie, but has anyone seen the Easton Corbin video for "A little more country than that"....It has him cutting up wood for a bonfire, its a stihl, but i dont know what model.

And I saw a "Mythbusters" episode tonite where they used a stihl to cut up an airplane, its an old episode....what model was that?


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 25, 2010)

wrong turn 2, near the end they are in an abanded saw mill, theres a quick shot of an old saw on a work bench,matbe a DB?


----------



## arnbobold (Apr 11, 2010)

Last House on The Left. The original version from the 70's also. A little red Super 2 Homelite.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Apr 11, 2010)

greengoblin said:


> Not a movie, but has anyone seen the Easton Corbin video for "A little more country than that"....It has him cutting up wood for a bonfire, its a stihl, but i dont know what model.
> 
> And I saw a "Mythbusters" episode tonite where they used a stihl to cut up an airplane, its an old episode....what model was that?



I could be wrong but the Easton Corbin saw looked more like a Jonsered than a Stihl


----------



## discounthunter (Apr 21, 2010)

national lampoons: gold diggers ,they used a poulan to cut a snake off a dead mans .....equipment.


night of the living dead 1990 remake ,at the end of the movie they had and older blue and white chainsaw that they cut a door open with.


----------



## lmalterna (Apr 26, 2010)

Die Hard- a Stihl used to cut through the conduit and com lines

How about the saw in Mad Max/Thunderdome?

2Door

Die Hard 2- I think a cut off saw- again cutting com lines in conduit- buried that time.


----------



## chainsawland (May 10, 2010)

Poulan 306a - 1974 Texas Chainsaw Massacre.











I had pieces of a 306a kicking around in the parts shed for a few years, then one night I decided to have some fun with it.





It's still missing a bunch of parts, and I jammed an old bar off a Pioneer into it, but eveyone gets a kick out of it for some reason.


----------



## discounthunter (May 13, 2010)

book of eli ,denzel washington, 14 minutes in some guys attack denzel,one is carrying what appears to be a craftman/poulan painted mostly black.some good running saw vs large knife shots.


----------



## discounthunter (May 15, 2010)

the emerald forrest, hour and ten mintutes guy is seen with a big husky?


----------



## cat-face timber (May 17, 2010)

There is a very large saw with a very long bar in the movie "skeeter", or was it "mosquito", I am not sure, but the guy running it sure cut up some skeeters.


----------



## Dave (May 26, 2010)

Either I need glasses or somebody needs to mention Animal House.


----------



## discounthunter (Jun 2, 2010)

hot tub time machine (2009) 30 minutes in a guy cuts an ice sculpture and juggles a stihl 210? then almost cuts his arm off when he slips.


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 14, 2010)

I seen what I think was a Oz movie called Dead Man Walking set after a nuke war. They had a Stihl suspended from the ceiling and two guys would stand in a circle and take turns pulling the rope one pull each. When it would start the guy holding it would get to hack up the other guy.


----------



## frischtr (Jul 25, 2010)

Not sure what models these are, but it's a classic for any of you horror fans out there:

Phantasm II chainsaw fight : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtvZQKoC3vc


----------



## vanderlei (Apr 23, 2011)

chainsawland said:


> Poulan 306a - 1974 Texas Chainsaw Massacre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, the chainsaw is a Poulan 245A ... but it's easy to confuse the two ... they are very similar


----------



## alanarbor (May 4, 2011)

frischtr said:


> Not sure what models these are, but it's a classic for any of you horror fans out there:
> 
> Phantasm II chainsaw fight : YouTube - Reggie's Phantasm Chainsaw Fight.


 
That's awesome! Looks like poulan v stihl. One situation where one handed use saved the day!


----------



## brokenbudget (May 7, 2011)

well, watched a movie on tcm last saturday called summer school.
about and hour and a half into it you see a poulan 3400 with a way to big bar (no chain) and a homey xl12 (also no chain). not a terrible movie to watch..... for an '80's high school movie:bad_smelly:


----------



## prentice110 (May 8, 2011)

Die hard was one of the top 5 I had in mind when I started this, but Im pretty sure its an Echo, not a Stihl. Ever see the A-Team episode where they helped the lumberjacks?


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 7, 2011)

The Shipping News. Book written by Annie Proulx, movie directed by Lasse Hallstrom.

In the movie one guys uses what looks like a Stihl (I don't which model) to cut up a boat during a going away party gone out of control.

In the book chainsaws are mentioned several times, but no brands.


----------



## wampum (Jun 26, 2011)

This was not in a movie but a TV show. This is the saw that S.Palin signed.It was donated for charity and sold last week on E-bay.Sarah Palin autographed Stihl MS 660 Chainsaw - eBay (item 250840274493 end time Jun-24-11 14:28:59 PDT)


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 7, 2011)

In HBO's Dexter, he watches his mother get cut up with a small Mac. 
The movie Training Day, they use a 10-10 to saw through a floor.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 9, 2011)

How about scarface, the bathroom scene? What saw was that?


----------



## brokenbudget (Jul 11, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> How about scarface, the bathroom scene? What saw was that?


 
homelite xl paintd yellow.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 11, 2011)

Why would they paint it, and not just get a Mac? LOL!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## brokenbudget (Jul 12, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Why would they paint it, and not just get a Mac? LOL!:msp_thumbup:


 
they wanted it to start


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 27, 2011)

An actor and a saw


----------



## jamesfr (Jul 27, 2011)

How about Animal House when the maintenance worker is removing the dead horse from the Dean's office I recall it to be a Stihl.. Thought I would wet my drawers that movie was so funny


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;2HBwlMg70GA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HBwlMg70GA[/video]


----------



## madpogue (Aug 8, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> How about the movie where the loggers got sucked up in the space ship there were a bunch of Stihls in that flick .


 Wow, this question sat unanswered for 2.5 years??!?!

_Fire in the Sky_, based on the true story of Travis Walton, adapted from his book by the same name. Seven-man logging crew (depicted as six in the movie, in an old Dodge crew-cab). They all saw the craft from the truck, but only Travis got out (to this day, he can't explain why) and was taken and went missing. Re-appeared several days later. Indeed the crew was using all (or at least mostly) Stihls.

The movie was made in 1993, but took place in 1975 (when the real incident occurred). I've been trying to figure out if the saws depicted were of the right vintage; it's always fun picking out "anachronisms" in movies set in the past.

I did find a couple of major logging-related goofs (see the IMDB entry). In one shot, crew leader Mike Rogers (played by Robert Patrick of _The X-Files_ and _Terminator_ fame) is supposedly felling a tree, but his saw bar is obviously on the WRONG side of the tree. In another, he's sharpening his chain, but using the file in completely the wrong way. Oh, and they show one of the crew pull-starting his saw, but the sound effect is of a small engine starting with an electric starter...


----------



## treemandan (Aug 12, 2012)

madpogue said:


> Wow, this question sat unanswered for 2.5 years??!?!
> 
> _Fire in the Sky_, based on the true story of Travis Walton, adapted from his book by the same name. Seven-man logging crew (depicted as six in the movie, in an old Dodge crew-cab). They all saw the craft from the truck, but only Travis got out (to this day, he can't explain why) and was taken and went missing. Re-appeared several days later. Indeed the crew was using all (or at least mostly) Stihls.
> 
> ...



This is based on a true story? Alien abduction? Ok.

Anyway I think they paint the saws in the movies because of improper product placement if you know what i mean.


----------



## Fedaburger (Aug 12, 2012)

How bout a Grisswald's family Christmas. He used it cut the tree in the front yard then cut off the top of the bannister upstairs and yelled " fixed the nule post!"
Either it was a Mac or a Poulan. Dunno


----------



## Martijn (Aug 12, 2012)

*Homelite yellow?*



brokenbudget said:


> they wanted it to start



They want the blood to show on the yellow paint , homelite red is gonna suck that colour up.....


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Oct 8, 2012)

discounthunter said:


> book of eli ,denzel washington, 14 minutes in some guys attack denzel,one is carrying what appears to be a craftman/poulan painted mostly black.some good running saw vs large knife shots.



Look again amigo, that was a Stihl.Looked about like a 210.I just watched it a few night s ago.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Oct 8, 2012)

The movie "Winter Bones" about a girl and her family in Missouri whose dope cooking daddy puts the house up for bond to get out of jail.The teenage girl is left to save her family home, pretty much by herself, but she did get the help of a Stihl.Couldn't make out the model.But it was a cold day when they used it, and the saw sounded like it should have sounded on a cold day.It didn't have flippy caps, I did notice that.And the chain must have been dull, because it seems like it took a long time to saw through that first limb.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 17, 2012)

Found this thought it was a bit iconic


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 23, 2012)

scary movie trailer,,, nope just a good advert 

[video=youtube;ShB4azq9WEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShB4azq9WEk&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 23, 2012)

greengoblin said:


> Not a movie, but has anyone seen the Easton Corbin video for "A little more country than that"....It has him cutting up wood for a bonfire, its a stihl, but i dont know what model.
> 
> And I saw a "Mythbusters" episode tonite where they used a stihl to cut up an airplane, its an old episode....what model was that?





what-a-stihl said:


> I could be wrong but the Easton Corbin saw looked more like a Jonsered than a Stihl



It's an Echo.

On the country videos, Justin Moore's Back That Thing Up has 2 girls on a misery whip, as well as one cutting with a midsize Stihl (036? Hard to tell, I keep getting distracted...) Much "scenery" in that video.


----------



## Carburetorless (Dec 10, 2012)

Pulp Fiction, Bruce Willis, in the pawn shop, looking for a weapon to kill the two queers with, he picked up a chainsaw from the shelf, I think it was an old Mac.


----------



## roberte (Dec 27, 2012)

Iron Chef America, Holiday Special, Flay Vs Morimoto With Ice Carvers, They were all using Sthils


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Dec 27, 2012)

madpogue said:


> Wow, this question sat unanswered for 2.5 years??!?!
> 
> _Fire in the Sky_, based on the true story of Travis Walton, adapted from his book by the same name. Seven-man logging crew (depicted as six in the movie, in an old Dodge crew-cab). They all saw the craft from the truck, but only Travis got out (to this day, he can't explain why) and was taken and went missing. Re-appeared several days later. Indeed the crew was using all (or at least mostly) Stihls.
> 
> ...



Could be a McCulloch 3-10 E


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Dec 27, 2012)

Timber Tramps, Big McCulloch's in Movie.


----------



## madpogue (Dec 27, 2012)

McCulloch1-52 said:


> Could be a McCulloch 3-10 E


 It was a Stihl saw IIRC, and he was pulling the recoil. Sound effect was completely fake; it was >1 second of cranking of what sounded like a four-cycle engine.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Dec 27, 2012)

madpogue said:


> It was a* Stihl saw IIRC*, and he was pulling the recoil. Sound effect was completely fake; it was >1 second of cranking of what sounded like a four-cycle engine.[/QU
> 
> :msp_confused:


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Jan 23, 2013)

Head Above Water-never seen the movie seen clip on youtube think it was a 044.


http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/97288.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/186358.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/92065.htm


----------



## stltreedr (Jan 25, 2013)

I remember watching part of a movie 20 years ago, the only part I remember was a tree laying on a guy in a flooding river. The guy couldn't get the saw started to cut the log off; eventually the river drowned him. Anyone have a clue? If I had to guess I would say it was a late 70's early 80's movie.


----------



## roberte (Jan 25, 2013)

stltreedr said:


> I remember watching part of a movie 20 years ago, the only part I remember was a tree laying on a guy in a flooding river. The guy couldn't get the saw started to cut the log off; eventually the river drowned him. Anyone have a clue? If I had to guess I would say it was a late 70's early 80's movie.



If the guy was Paul Newman (Richard Jackel was in the river) the movie was "Sometimes a Great Notion" 1970.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Jan 26, 2013)

roberte said:


> If the guy was Paul Newman (Richard Jackel was in the river) the movie was "Sometimes a Great Notion" 1970.



Good movie


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 26, 2013)

roberte said:


> If the guy was Paul Newman (Richard Jackel was in the river) the movie was "Sometimes a Great Notion" 1970.



I like the father he was in on golden pond one of my grandmothers favorite movies , and I admit I watch when it's on .


----------



## madpogue (Jan 26, 2013)

Paul Newman, Henry Fonda, Richard Jaeckel, Michael Sarazzin. Shot on location in Oregon in 1970. Here's a memoir from the daughter of a local resident who was an extra in the movie: Lane Community College Library - Inklings . Legend is, Paul Newman went into a local honky-tonk, customarily drunk, started up a saw from the set of the movie and cut the legs off a pool table, walked out.

Oh, and the title comes from the words of an old Leadbelly song "Good night, Irene" - "Sometimes I get a great notion, to jump in the river and drown." Favorite hootenany song of my family, from waaaay back.


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 13, 2014)

House of Sand and Fog. Some trees are in the way of the oceanview, Husqvarna chainsaws (I couldn't make out the model #s) are used to cut them down. A very brief appearance.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (Apr 9, 2014)

brandonc77 said:


> Rancho Deluxe (1975) Jeff Bridges and Sam Waterston they used a chainsaw to butcher a cow. Odd movie from the 70's but kind of funny.


Nothing weird their, I remember my Dad and uncle hanging a hog from my cousin's swing set and butchering it with chain saws.


----------



## rednecksawman (Apr 18, 2014)

porkys they cut the bar stilts with a pioneer ,also the sea will tell had a pioneer saw, the burbs with tom hanks had a stihl, the ateam tv show has some silver dolmars on a episode , a movie called pieces had a mcculloch ,there was a movie called jr that had a old stihl , mud had a chainsaw with Mathew and reese ,


----------



## rednecksawman (Apr 18, 2014)

there was another movie that a guy was using a poulan super 25 cutting firewood with and he cut his hand off so old b movie


----------



## rednecksawman (Apr 18, 2014)

oh it was called nail gun massacre


----------



## lfnh (Apr 18, 2014)

Whoop Whoop - Australian film of late 90's
Jonsered (not s) cutting boards and green Poulan, I think, cutting up the 'girl in the wooden box' magic trick. Tough (comedy?) film to follow.
Probly understood it better if it had be shot around time of Rocky Horror Picture Show, as a cult thing, like Quadrophenia.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (May 3, 2014)

There was a chainsaw in The Evil dead looks like a Homelite super ez but had a Gas Gauge which was odd only showed it close up not sure if it was part of the movie never seen a saw with a gas gauge, lot of goofs


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (May 3, 2014)

There was a Old mono or a david Bradley chainsaw in pieces


----------



## rednecksawman (May 3, 2014)

I saw a old movie the other night spencers mountain it had a couple of old saws in it


----------



## rednecksawman (May 25, 2014)

I just saw a craftsman / poulan 2.0 or 2.3 in joe dirt when the indian is at the fireworks stand it sitting on a red ice chest


----------



## thraenhorse (Jul 24, 2014)

tremmers3


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 11, 2014)

this has got it all in one magnificent scene


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Oct 2, 2014)

There is a chainsaw in Hoboken Hollow, the guy was cutting wood with it.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 12, 2015)

treeclimber101 said:


> Found this thought it was a bit iconic


Is it just me or are there no teeth on those chain links?


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 12, 2015)

the pneumatic Surgical chainsaw in Spiderman 2


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 12, 2015)

The opening scene of Commando, Arnold walking down the hill carrying a mcculloch and a tree.






Watched this classic yesterday!


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Mar 10, 2015)

There was a Chainsaw in The Last Stand Cutting down a light pole.


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 15, 2015)

How about the saw used in Nick Offerman's American Ham? That is a a stand up comedy that is more than an hour long.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Aug 1, 2015)

There was a chainsaw in the Bunnyman and the movie Tuck and Dale vs evil.


----------



## vanderlei (Aug 12, 2015)

Poulan 5400


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Sep 1, 2015)

Chainsaw in a TV ad in Celtic Pride.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Sep 1, 2015)

vanderlei said:


> Poulan 5400


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Nov 30, 2015)

Chainsaw in Windows 95 commercial.


----------



## mark360T (Feb 21, 2016)

I the movie Leather face it looks like an 044-046, Tje Texas Chainsaw Massacre remake he has a 359 painted black same one on the beginning. Texas Chainsaw leather face has what looks to be a Stihl 441. The Texas chainsaw massacre 2 leather face has what looks like a husqvarna of some sort and Dennis hopper has a Dolmar painted grey and at the end is dual wielding a Mac top handle and a homelite xl


----------



## timbercare366 (Feb 21, 2016)

Oddly enough there's some boyband in one of the Cinderella movies my daughter watches, looks like a stihl ms 250? Not sure would have to look at it again, weird that I know these things right?


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 21, 2016)

There's TV commercial featuring "loggers." One guy, up in the tree I think, is holding a chainsaw with an easy-tensioner.


----------



## timbercare366 (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok the band on is called big pain ticket, the song is called twisted serenade it actually sounds pretty cool. Who else would think to use outdoor equipment as a instrument


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 24, 2016)

The chainsaw used in the _Evil Dead_ and _Army of Darkness _flicks should be a Homelite XL12. It was extensively modified in the second film, with a stump arm attachment, a wooden starter lever etc. 

In _My Name Is Bruce_, a parody of Bruce Campbell's movie career, he is presented by Jeff, his superfan, with a chrome XL12 ("custom made") which sports a (very loose) red chain and a highly polished bar with BC5000 printed on it, apparently some kind of joke only film fans could get. 

Apparently the Homelite got in the first flick because it was the only chainsaw Sam Raimi could get for free and it was adopted as a permanent prop.

Not strictly related, but I think the greatest piece of power equipment ever used in a film is the lawnmower in Peter Jackson's _Braindead_. I'll watch it again one of these evenings to try and figure out what it is. Such is the influence this website is having on my life.


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (Mar 11, 2016)

I didn't see Mr. Mom mentioned, Michael Keaton has a McCullough in his hand for home remodeling.

Also one of the dumbest movies I ever saw, Sharknado! Giant husky?


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Dec 8, 2016)

There was a chainsaw in Police Academy 4 but it looked fake.


----------



## bfrazier (Jul 31, 2018)

Oi Mates! Did you all really forget this UNFORGETTABLE movie chainsaw scene?

*MAD MAX BEYOND THUNDER DOME*

"Two men enter one man leaves..." Mel Gibson chases Blaster with a saw, but it craps out.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Nov 7, 2018)

There is a 2 man Disston chainsaw in A Series of Unfortunate Events The Ersatz Elevator.


----------



## TBS (Jan 22, 2019)

bfrazier said:


> Oi Mates! Did you all really forget this UNFORGETTABLE movie chainsaw scene?
> 
> *MAD MAX BEYOND THUNDER DOME*
> 
> "Two men enter one man leaves..." Mel Gibson chases Blaster with a saw, but it craps out.



Homelite xl 12.


----------



## Tree care (Feb 27, 2019)

I thought of Wolverine too.


----------



## Aaron Rybicki (Feb 28, 2019)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre 1974 Official, Poulan 306A with a 245A Tin Louvered Muffler. If I had a 245A gas tank and AF cover along with some electrical tape going across the center of the clutch cover, it would make it complete. Only thing with my setup is that the internal muffler bolts were installed slightly offset so there is no bolts on the right side of the tin muffler securing the front portion down.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## huntjason01 (May 21, 2020)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but the movie "Only The Brave" has Stihl saws;









Only the Brave (2017) - IMDb


Only the Brave: Directed by Joseph Kosinski. With Josh Brolin, Miles Teller, Jeff Bridges, Jennifer Connelly. Based on the true story of the Granite Mountain Hotshots, a group of elite firefighters who risk everything to protect a town from a historic wildfire.




www.imdb.com





Excellent movie BTW>


----------

